
Show HN: Zenphi – Your G Suite Automation Story (No code – just drag and drop) - matinshoghi
https://zenphi.com
======
genisys
Hi, how does this compare to Zapier?

~~~
matinshoghi
Good question. They are not quite apple to apple comparison however Zapier is
more on the integration side and we are on the automation side. Zapier
connects with a lot more systems than we do (at least for now). zenphi has a
lot more features required around automation. example, parallels, state
machine, switch, etc.

zenphi is also a lot more easier to use for G Suite users, because unlike
Zapier which has gone wide and is sacrificing good experience to support more
platforms, zenphi is focused on G Suite.

